# HEEELP!! I have a gas leak!!!



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

I filled up yesterday and smelled gas. Thought nothing of it, then this morning i found a 6 inch diameter gas filled puddle located under the car driver's side just inside the rear door.
WTF?
Someone help!


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

your gas tank vent valve is most likley leaking, go to an audi dealer and demand that it be fix under the recall they just started


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

ok thx!


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (sheimbach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sheimbach* »_your gas tank vent valve is most likley leaking, go to an audi dealer and demand that it be fix under the recall they just started

no need to be rude and "demand" you can simply ask...


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

dealers around me you have to demand to be able to use the bathroom they are suck *****


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

Safety Recall JY/20L8 - Reinforce Fuel Tank Rollover Valve Nipple is for 2001 - 2004 A6 with 2.7L, 2.8L and 3.0L engines (along with 01 to 05 Allroads with 2.7L and 4.2L).
Our '02 A6 just went off CPO and I was never so glad to be rid of the dealer f'ing up the car in some way for nearly every one of the very few service events... now I have to take it back for this recall. I'm considering taking a lawn chair and watching the car like a hawk the whole time it's in the "back room".
OP has a 2000 A6 so I doubt this recall applies, but as mentioned you could always check vehicle vin / build date and ask dealer about it to be sure.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

vin range is :
2001-2004 A6
WAU_ _ _4B_1N57331 to WAU_ _ _4B_4N104386
2001-2005 Allroad quattro
WA1_ _ _4B_2N026098 to WA1_ _ _4B_5N027457


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: HEEELP!! I have a gas leak!!! (KINETIC1)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...52875


----------

